# PC games not detecting USB controller



## pickpang

Having bought a Saitek Rumblepad 480 (quite old) I plugged it into my pc and installed all the correct drivers for my Windows Vista 64bit OS. 

I also installed XPadder, a program which helps configure the buttons on a controller. 

My controller appears in Windows and in this program but not in any of my games (Crysis, Grid, Mirror's Edge, Oblivion).

Having gone into Control Panel and selecting the controller from the game pad option, there are no otipons to configure it, just 'properties' choices etc.

Is the controller non-compatible with my games (should I just buy a X-box controller?) or is somethin extra needed?

Thank you for your replies.


----------



## DCIScouts

That is odd, if Windows is recognizing the device, it should be available in the games as well...  That said, check and see if there are any updates for your games (just on the off chance that might fix it...), otherwise getting an XBox controller should work very well...


----------



## Deviousmind

If the games are labelled "games for windows" you can only use a xbox 360 controller for them and some pc games dont have support for a game pad at all, check in the instruction booklet/back of the game box if theirs no mention of a gamepad then its not supported


----------



## JLuchinski

I have a Saitek controller as well, very few games support it, you just have to configure your keys in the pro-filer, set it and then set those keys in your game the same way you map them to your buttons. Personally I only find this controller useful for fighting games, it sucks for everything else, especially FPS. It also helps alot if you download the latest programing software, way better then the one that you get with the paddle.


----------



## OverClocker

yes, some window wont detect some game or program to be installed some are not capable for it. so try to read the manual which is capable for that games


----------



## maribell7

Try replacing your current controllers with the new ones. That's the only solution I can think of. It should help.


----------

